# Porcupine



## smokin peachey (Sep 4, 2020)

Anyone have a good recipe for porcupine? I happened to get this one this afternoon.










Jake what is your rub recommendation?


----------



## mike243 (Sep 4, 2020)

I don't think you want to rub that critter lol, we picked a lot of quills out of the coon dogs when I was a kid, always in the snout


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 4, 2020)

I guess the new season just opened on Tuesday in PA.

They didn't used to want people to kill them, because if you get lost in the woods of Northern PA, Porky is the easiest to harvest for survival food.

My guess would be the same as Coon, Possum, or Grunsow.
If you never had them, something like Squirrel.


BTW: Many Years ago I ran over a Very Smashed up Roadkill Porcupine. A Quill gave me a flat tire.  Understand this was Before Radial Tires.

Bear


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 4, 2020)

That is awesome.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 4, 2020)

Wow, other than a zoo have never seen one. I have a lot of critters out back but none of these. Not sure if we have them in Ohio.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Sep 4, 2020)

No, just no.


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 4, 2020)

Nice head shot Peach, be careful skinning it! RAY


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 4, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> I guess the new season just opened on Tuesday in PA.
> 
> They didn't used to want people to kill them, because if you get lost in the woods of Northern PA, Porky is the easiest to harvest for survival food.
> 
> ...


Season or no season he had to go. Gotta protect my cattle.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 4, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Season or no season he had to go. Gotta protect my cattle.



Yup.  That sucks pulling them out of their nose


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 4, 2020)

I'm down....I've had it, it's good. My vote is for sauce piquant, but any stew will do!


----------



## $moke!t (Sep 5, 2020)

Cook it in some white wine and garlic sauce. Its similar to rabbit meat .. Or eat that critter raw if you're feelin adventurous.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 5, 2020)

$moke!t said:


> Cook it in some white wine and garlic sauce. Its similar to rabbit meat .. Or eat that critter raw if you're feelin adventurous.


Raw? Lol how do I know if it has rabies?


----------



## $moke!t (Sep 5, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Raw? Lol how do I know if it has rabies?


 I thought you had eaten it before so I was foolin with you, my fault. You can eat it raw but DONT those critters are known for tape worms so make sure its cooked fully and check the meat.  Go with a slow cook , white wine, chicken broth and your favorite garlic sauce.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 5, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> I'm down....I've had it, it's good. My vote is for sauce piquant, but any stew will do!



I KNEW IT!!! I knew one of them Ragin' Cajun's would have an answer!...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 5, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Season or no season he had to go. Gotta protect my cattle.




LOL---Many years ago, I went up to Potter County with 2 Vietnam Vet Buddies of mine. We hit a few bars on the way, and got there in "Fine" shape. So the one guy "Ron" had to use the outhouse. WE (Me & Jack) told him take the lantern, as we were in the process of lighting the Propane Wall lamps in the cabin. He said "I'm not afraid of the dark!"
We said "Take the "Dang" Lantern!!" So he took the Lantern.
Next thing, we heard a lot of yelling & cussing, and a lot of thumping sounds.
Here Ron dropped his pants & was just going to sit down when he spied the Porky laying in the corner, next to the hole. He grabbed a 2 X 4 that was standing in the corner & beat the heck out of Porky. When he was done the one end of the 2X4 looked like a Comb.----LOL---And he was going to go out there, without the Lantern!!!!

Bear


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 5, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---Many years ago, I went up to Potter County with 2 Vietnam Vet Buddies of mine. We hit a few bars on the way, and got there in "Fine" shape. So the one guy "Ron" had to use the outhouse. WE (Me & Jack) told him take the lantern, as we were in the process of lighting the Propane Wall lamps in the cabin. He said "I'm not afraid of the dark!"
> We said "Take the "Dang" Lantern!!" So he took the Lantern.
> Next thing, we heard a lot of yelling & cussing, and a lot of thumping sounds.
> Here Ron dropped his pants & was just going to sit down when he spied the Porky laying in the corner, next to the hole. He grabbed a 2 X 4 that was standing in the corner & beat the heck out of Porky. When he was done the one end of the 2X4 looked like a Comb.----LOL---And he was going to go out there, without the Lantern!!!!
> ...


Hahahahaha


----------



## SlickRockStones (Sep 5, 2020)

Some regions of the world regard porcupine sweetbreads a delicacy. However, the well placed headshot kind of scrambled  Pokey’s eggs.  At least you’ll have plenty of toothpicks.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 5, 2020)

Well I hope y’all don’t view me as a failure to manhood but I pitched the  porcupine in the fence row for the buzzards to chew on.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 5, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Well I hope y’all don’t view me as a failure to manhood but I pitched the porcupine in the fence row for the buzzards to chew on.


Thank goodness . I was going to suggest putting him at the edge of the woods with a sign that said " You're next " I did that with a mole one time , and the rest of the moles left .


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 5, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Thank goodness . I was going to suggest putting him at the edge of the woods with a sign that said " You're next " I did that with a mole one time , and the rest of the moles left .


Hahahahaha. I actually shot a ground hog the night before. 
I should go see what I can find tonight. I’m sure there is at least a cat or something out there.


----------

